# Cycling in & around Yosemite next weekend, 4/27



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to be staying at Midpines, which is off of 140 between Mariposa & Yosemite. I'm bringing my bike and have time for two ~60 miles rides (Friday & Sunday morning) that I'd like to make as scenic as possible. We have one rental van for my entire family, so Midpines is a must for my starting location. I understand park traffic can get crazy on the weekends, so* Friday I wanted to leave at dawn and take 140 from where I’m staying all the way to the end of Yosemite valley. Does this Sound reasonable? Are there any better alternatives for time of year?*


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

140 is the most scenic route into Yosemite. That's a pretty good ride into the valley and back, good climb out of Briceburg back to midpines. The valley will be spectacular. You will make better time on a bike through the valley. Also hwy 49 up to Oakhurst from Mariposa or hwy 49 north towards Coulterville is a good option for the other day. Get a local road map and make some kind of loop off of hwy 49.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! Forecast looks awesome, so it should be a great time!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

If you have a mountain bike, there's the remnant of an old railroad grade on the other side of the Merced river - something I've wanted to check out. Maybe a cross bike would work. 
Merced River Trail | California Trails | TrailLink.com


----------

